# Knight and Hale: Double Cluck Any Tips or Pointers for this?



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yep that goose call i had before sucks bad so i got this one i can kinda make it sound like a goose but anyone got any tips to help it sound better?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Yep throw it in the trash, I don't care how good you are you will never be able to make that call sound like a goose.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

:withstupid: I'm still not a great caller with ANY call, but that K&H has to be the toughest I've ever tried to learn. Burl


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

really then what other ones might you suggest


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

Quackhead short reed, inexpensive and can make most of the calls a goose makes. PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I liked my K & H clucker.. THe guts in that very call are the foundation of gut designs in most short reed calls today.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah actually i like it today i figured out how to double cluck and i can now say i can make it sound like a candian


----------



## rc1hunter (Oct 26, 2003)

I used the DC for years and killed many geese with it. Like all goose calls you may have to fiddle with the reed a little to make it work for you. 
Are you used to using a short reed call? This makes a big difference than if you have never used one. My buddy just can't make them work for him and still uses a flute.
I went with the K&H Pit Boss this year and absolutely love their new call. Very easy to blow. You may want to start with the magnum clucker also. It is a simple design and very easy to blow. More so than the Double Clucker.
Hope this helps...
rc1


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I have the Double Cluck on my lanyard and really like it. If you want to sound like a really excited flock of Canadas it sounds great. It was a little harder to learn how to use but once you get it down it works good.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------

